# New Ranavirus article



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Some of the lesions look similar to some of the lesions discussed on here on occasion. 

Check out http://www.cnah.org/pdf_files/1624.pdf


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty interesting, thanks for posting it.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Thanks, Ed, for being bold enough to touch on sensitive issues that affect our frogs. I am glad to have the benefit of reading the things you post, controversial or not. 
I also seem to remember some disease posts that referred to 'red spots' or blood under the skin of the frog---I wonder if that might be symptomatic of ranavirus as well.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry to bring back the old thread, I was just trying to read up on the ranavirus so I did a search and this thread came up. I was wondering if anyone had a copy of this pdf they could upload?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I tried to pull it back up from the CNAH database and didn't see it. Do a search for Ranavirus and lesions on google scholar. You'll get a lot of options... 

Ed


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Ed said:


> I tried to pull it back up from the CNAH database and didn't see it. Do a search for Ranavirus and lesions on google scholar. You'll get a lot of options...
> 
> Ed


Ahh thanks for the attempt. I followed your advice and searched Google scholar, tons of great info! Thanks Ed!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

tachikoma said:


> Ahh thanks for the attempt. I followed your advice and searched Google scholar, tons of great info! Thanks Ed!


The CNAH Database has a lot of good articles, the main problem with it, is that it isn't searchable via keywords, you have to either know the title, the authors or the date of publication. I used the posting date and looked in 2010 (twice) and didn't see it.... 

Ed


----------

